# Bondo



## Bondo (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a 2009 autotrail excel 590 EK and cannot find a manual drain for the Webasto boiler. Can anyone help please


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

If it's the same as ours you turn the control knob to the setting on the far left and hold the knob in for 5 seconds.
It will also automatically drain if temperature goes below 5°.

Cazzie


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome Bondo


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome Bondo.

This is what we have in the Autotrail Navajo, simple even I can do it :laugh:
Lift up the yellow lever


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Welcome Bondo.
> 
> This is what we have in the Autotrail Navajo, simple even I can do it :laugh:
> Lift up the yellow lever


You appear to have a Truma boiler there Jan...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> You appear to have a Truma boiler there Jan...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Well I tried, keeps me out of mischief. :grin2:


----------

